# Guests



## alc112

Is it just me?
I can't see what guests do in the Who's online page and in the index appears more than 300 guests.
It's quite strange. I think somm eminutes ago I was able to see that.


----------



## meili

alc112 said:
			
		

> Is it just me?
> I can't see what guests do in the Who's online page and in the index appears more than 300 guests.
> It's quite strange. I think somm eminutes ago I was able to see that.


 
I also can't see them alc!   Was wondering about the same thing a while back but kept my silence because I thought, perhaps, this is normal.


----------



## Whodunit

It seems that there's something strange with the Who's online page today. It neither actualizes itself nor displays any guests.   Perhaps, Mike is testing out something on a new software.


----------



## cuchuflete

Whodunit said:
			
		

> It seems that there's something strange with the Who's online page today. It neither actualizes itself nor displays any guests.   Perhaps, Mike is testing out something on a new software.



Excellent deductive reasoning Daniel!  Mike is testing lots of things, with the objective of reducing the server load.  Thus, certain minor features may be appearing and disappearing from time to time over the coming weeks.

Mike will provide additional detail in the coming days.

Cuchu


----------



## alc112

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Thus, certain minor features may be appearing and disappearing from time to time over the coming weeks.
> Cuchu


 
Mientras no me saquen las suscripciones y los mensajes privados, todo bien
Gracias por informar y disculpa que te hayamos interrumpido en tus vacaciones.
Saludos


----------



## mkellogg

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Mike will provide additional details in the coming days.


Haha.

Cuchu is right, though.  I did it in an effort to reduce server load.  Keeping track of which thread each guest is viewing probably isn't the best use of server resources.  

Mike


----------



## Jana337

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Haha.
> 
> Cuchu is right, though. I did it in an effort to reduce server load. Keeping track of which thread each guest is viewing probably isn't the best use of server resources.
> 
> Mike


Mike, did the instant refreshing of Who is online contribute to the server load?  I was using it as a perfect PM notificator. 

Jana


----------



## mkellogg

Jana,
I don't think refreshing the page causes much trouble.  The problem lies with the fact that the forum system keeps track of what page everybody is looking at!  Just think - every time you visit a forum page, the system has to update its database to say exactly where you visited last!


----------



## alc112

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Mike, did the instant refreshing of Who is online contribute to the server load?  I was using it as a perfect PM notificator.
> 
> Jana


 
I recently started to use the Yahoomsn to notify me of new replies/privates messages. It's very useful


----------

